# Will bees better their forage areas?



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Logic would say so.


----------



## Bill AR (Sep 28, 2009)

After about 4 years and 15 hives of bees my pastures are totally TRANSFORMED into amazing fields of white clover! The flavor of my honey has also changed to a clover flavor. I liked the original flavor better, which is collected earlier, so I may have to do two extractions now to get the original flavor.


----------

